# Schaumbildung bei Bachlaufbetrieb!?



## Berniboy (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Unser Teich besteht nun seit ca. 9 Monaten und entwickelt sich, meiner Meinung nach, ganz gut. Nur bei betrieb des Bachlaufes bilden sich Schaumkronen und das sieht nicht so schön aus! Der Bachlauf kommt bei einer Länge von ca. 5m aus ca. 2m Höhe, ist mit Folie Unterlegt und mit Kies und größeren Steinen ausgelgt. Er hat keine Staubecken. Er läuft keine 
24 Std. und es zeigt sich eine Algenbildung an den Steinen. Wir haben keinen Filter! (Fachmann sagt: brauchen wir nicht!)
Nachdem ich schon viel hier im Forum gelesen habe, scheinen wir einige Fehler gemacht zu haben?! "Teicherde"  haben wir zum Pflanzen verwendet, dazu Kies,größere Steine und Sand. Allerdings haben wir reichlich Sauerstoffproduzierende und reinigende Pflanzen gesetzt, die sehr gut wachsen und sich auch verbreiten. Durch den Wasserspeier entsteht kein Schaum...!? Die Fadenalgen fischen wir zum großen Teil heraus und das Wasser ist zur Zeit nur ganz leicht trüb, bei Sonneneinstrahlung können wir die __ Muscheln auf dem Grund (ca.120cm) noch erkennen.
Das Schaumproblem hatten wir von Anfang an, mal mehr mal weniger. 

Fische: Seit Samstag 4 __ Sonnenbarsche, 8 Rotfedern, 10 Bitterlinge; und viele __ Moderlieschen, die wir letztes Jahr wohl mit den Pflanzen eingeschleppt haben.

Muß ich mir Sorgen machen? 

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Berniboy (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaumbildung bei Bachlaufbetrieb!?*

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Mit der Wasserchemie habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, auch das würde sich von alleine regeln, sagt ein Fachmann....!?


----------



## Heiko H. (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaumbildung bei Bachlaufbetrieb!?*

Hi Bernd,

mit Schaumbildung hatte ich auch schon mal zu tun.
Das kann verschiedene Ursachen haben.

Z.B zu hohe Eiweißanteile im Wasser (Fütterst du?), der Phosphatgehalt (wie bei Waschmitteln) ist erhöht, es könnte baer auch an der Einleitung des Bachlaufes liegen, der bei ungünstigen Verlauf eine Schaumbildung hervorruft.
Auch ein beginnender Algenwuchs, kann deine Schaumbildung beeinflussen.

Also versuche mal ein paar der Ursachen auf dem Grund zu gehen, z.B Wasserwerte messen, Einlauf des Wasserfalls ändern usw.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Berniboy (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaumbildung bei Bachlaufbetrieb!?*

Hallo Heiko,

Danke für deine Antwort!
Füttern tue ich nicht und die Schaumbidung war schon vor dem Algenwuchs im Bachlauf genau so.
Im Bacheinlauf habe ich einen größeren Stein liegen, damit die Seerosen nicht durch eine zu starke Strömung leiden.
Werde mich mal mit der Wasserchemie auseinandersetzen!
...und mache mal ein Foto vom Bacheinlauf.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Nestor (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaumbildung bei Bachlaufbetrieb!?*

Hi,

die Ursache für die Schaumbildung sind im allgemeinen dispergierte Partikel mit bestimmten oberflächenaktiven Eigenschaften. Diese streben zur Phasengrenzfläche (PGF) Wasser/Luft (Moleküle müssen im diesem Fall zumindest ein wenig wasserabstoßend sein [hydrophob]). Am Einlauf bildet sich daher Schaum, da durch das einperlende Wasser gewissermaßen eine größere PGF vorliegt und so vermehrt  - durch das Aufsteigen der Gasblasen - grenzflächenaktive Substanzen dort vorliegen. Denn erst streben sie zur Blase und dann steigen sie mit dieser auf. 
Das physikalische Prinzip ist die Flotation. Diesen Effekt nutzen z.B. Eiweißabschäumer aus, da z.B. Makromoleküle wie Eiweiße diese obengenannten Effekte zeigen. 

Warum beim Wasserspeier kein Schaum entsteht kann ich nicht sicher sagen, aber ich denke das Einplätschern bzw. der Wasserfluss dürfte zu turbulent sein, wodurch der Schaum zerstört wird oder sich gar nicht erst bildet. Zumindest habe ich genau damit beim Bau vom Eiweißabschäumer zu kämpfen. Probiere da momentan viel rum. Weitere Einflussparameter bei der Begasungsflotation sind z.B. die Blasengröße, wesewegen der Wasserspeier auch keinen Schaum erzeugen könnte. Die Blasen sind schlicht zu groß und zerplatzen an der Oberfläche wodurch die Substanzen wieder frei im Wasser schwimmen. 

(Im Näheren Kontext stehen dann die Tenside, Waschmittel etc.)
Grüße Björn


----------



## Berniboy (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaumbildung bei Bachlaufbetrieb!?*

Wow, harter Tobak!! 

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist die Schaumbildung ein normaler physikalischer Vorgang, gegen den ich nichts machen kann, oder?

Hat noch jemand eine andere Idee?

So sieht`s aus
 

 

 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Wolle_Franken (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaumbildung bei Bachlaufbetrieb!?*

Hallo Bernd,
ich weiß zwar nicht, ob ich da richtig liege, aber zu Beginn war mein kompletter Teich mit einer schmierigen Schaumschicht überzogen. Ich habe hier überall gelesen und es ist immer auf das Gleiche rausgekommen: Zu viele Nährstoffe ... Seit Freitag habe ich einen kleinen Pflanzenfilter im Einsatz. Einmal noch etwa 200 Liter eingefüllt, damit diese Schicht überlaufen konnte und seitdem ist eigentlich Ruhe. Das Wasser klar, der Algenbelag zurückgegangen. Die schmierige Schicht ist verschwunden.

Gruß,
Wolfgang


----------



## ra_ll_ik (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaumbildung bei Bachlaufbetrieb!?*



> Schaumbildung ein normaler physikalischer Vorgang



Moin
du hast noch relativ wenig Schaum auf der Wasseroberfläche.
Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Meine Technik wurde um eine leistungsstärkere Pumpe erweitert und mein Bachlauf rauscht nun richtig schön.
Die Schaumbildung ist am Abend, Nachts und morgens eigentlich am stärksten.
Tagsüber bei Sonnenschein ist kein Schaum vorhanden.

Was ich jetzt noch nicht herauslesen konnte, ist es jetzt normal oder doch eher schädlich?
Muß man da was tun?


----------



## Annett (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaumbildung bei Bachlaufbetrieb!?*

Moin Ralf,

also ich würde sagen: Im Normalfall nicht schädlich.
Wenn allerdings irgendwelche Stoffe aus dem Mörtel des Bachlaufs ausgewaschen werden, oder die Kids "Spüli" in den Teich getropft haben... dann 

Habt Ihr schon mal die Suchfunktion mit dem Begriff "Schaum" strapaziert?
Ich habe gerade beim Sortieren im Einsteigerbereich massenhaft Threads mit ähnlichen Überschriften gefunden. Das "Problem" taucht jedes Jahr wieder auf...


----------



## ra_ll_ik (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaumbildung bei Bachlaufbetrieb!?*



> irgendwelche Stoffe aus dem Mörtel des Bachlaufs ausgewaschen werden, oder die Kids "Spüli" in den Teich getropft haben



Der Bachlauf ist aus normaler Teichfolie mit Sandunterbau hergestellt.
Auf der Folie sind Steine verteilt, wegen der Ansicht, da kann nichts auswaschen.
Die Kiddis... sind zwar erst 6 und 8 Jahre alt...aber das würden sie nicht machen.
Sie haben viel Verständnis für die Natur und das wäre ja Umweltverschmutzung...(Worte des 6 Jährigen).   

Es kann auch am Algenwachstum liegen, meine Fäden sind im Moment ziemlich aktiv.
Ich überlege noch den Bachlauf vielleicht zu verbreitern um meinen Wildbach somit ein wenig zu entschärfen....dann hätte ich vermutlich auch weniger Schaum,
allerdings auch weniger Bewegung im Wasser....
Hat alles Vor und Nachteile.


----------



## Nestor (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Schaumbildung bei Bachlaufbetrieb!?*

Hi,

schädlich würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, zumindest nicht direkt. Aber teilweise werden diese jetzt noch schäumenden Stoffe abgebaut, so dass du diese am Ende als z.B. Nitrat im Teich wiederfindest. 

Grüße
Björn


----------

